# Pin point shooting with a dog bone slingshot



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I was inspired by Treefork when he shot the point of a pin.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/31061-pinpoint-accuracy/

So, I thought I would give it a try. Just for laughs I used a slingshot I made from a dog chew bone. I show it in the video below. Since I am not as good as Treefork, it took me 10 shots to hit it, but I finally did.






Thanks for the inspiration, TF!!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Yey,,,way to go charles....I can not even see that pin my self...From one old coot too another..I am proud of you

Keep that ammo flying ~~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I told you you could do it ! Nice shot. Those dog bones make a really good sling shot. I posted some time back on it. Those are indestructible and very inexpensive. They are near impossible to break.


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

I don't understand how you made that shot without bib overalls.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Charles....great shooting!! You might not have hit the pin on the first 9 shots, but you had the pin shaking from fear every time.

Todd


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

treefork said:


> I told you you could do it ! Nice shot. Those dog bones make a really good slingshot. I posted some time back on it. Those are indestructible and very inexpensive. They are near impossible to break.


You did tell me!!! And I want to thank you for the encouragement. I did recall having seen several discussions of those Nylabones some time back, but I could not remember you discussing it. So I just picked the first thread I found with a search. You are absolutely right ... they are inexpensive and almost indestructible.



Arber said:


> I don't understand how you made that shot without bib overalls.


Well, ya see ... those bib overalls are about POWER, not about accuracy ....



GrayWolf said:


> Charles....great shooting!! You might not have hit the pin on the first 9 shots, but you had the pin shaking from fear every time.
> 
> Todd


Thanks GW. From where I was shooting, I sure seemed to be very close each shot. Had it been a squirrel, it would have been dead 10 times! I am out of practice ... have not been doing much precision shooting lately ... perhaps I spent too much time with slingbows!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Way to go Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Lol nice one Charles looks like the weeks of practicing came in handy. ! :neener: I am assuming TF didn't do it in one shot either, that was good time to have the camera rolling.(not taking anything away from him he is a great slinger but as with anything else I bet he practices the most.)

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

BC-Slinger said:


> Lol nice one Charles looks like the weeks of practicing came in handy. ! :neener: I am assuming TF didn't do it in one shot either, that was good time to have the camera rolling.(not taking anything away from him he is a great slinger but as with anything else I bet he practices the most.)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> BC-Slinger


No. One shot. Clearly hit the point. You can see and hear it. Bent the pin.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/31061-pinpoint-accuracy/


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes sir it sure did on that video. :thumbsup:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

so this brings me in trouble as to speak I am a tailor and i have kind of a different relation with needles and pins,i always treat them right..................lets see ;-)

cheers


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

leon13 said:


> so this brings me in trouble as to speak I am a tailor and i have kind of a different relation with needles and pins,i always treat them right..................lets see ;-)
> 
> cheers


Yes, it probably was unkind to terrify the pin for so long ... but in the end, it died a quick death!!! :rofl:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

BC-Slinger said:


> Lol nice one Charles looks like the weeks of practicing came in handy. ! :neener: I am assuming TF didn't do it in one shot either, that was good time to have the camera rolling.(not taking anything away from him he is a great slinger but as with anything else I bet he practices the most.)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> BC-Slinger


Thanks for the good words, BC-S. You are certainly right that the more practice I get, the better I shoot.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Can-Opener said:


> Way to go Charles


Thanks, C-O!!! Now if I could start smacking cans at half a mile away (or whatever outrageous distance it was) like you, I would feel proud!!! :wave:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Hound (Apr 5, 2014)

Oh cool, I would have never thought of using that as a slingshot. Great shooting Sir.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hound said:


> Oh cool, I would have never thought of using that as a slingshot. Great shooting Sir.


Thanks for the complement. The idea of using the dog bone for a slingshot was "stolen" from others on this forum ... I just want to emphasize that it works very well.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

oldmiser said:


> Yey,,,way to go charles....I can not even see that pin my self...From one old coot too another..I am proud of you
> 
> Keep that ammo flying ~~~AKAOldmiser


Say there, OM. You should give it a try. I could not see the actual pin myself at that distance. But I could see that twist tie, and see where the end of it was. I use black tee shirts for my catch box, and the twist tie is white, so it stood out well. I knew that pin point was at the end of the twist tie. So I just had to shoot for the end of the twist tie. Bet you could do it with a bit of practice. We old coots can't let the young'uns have all the fun.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice shooting Charles!

I have an idea that builds on this... just ordered some interesting things off ebay...


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Nice shooting Charles!
> 
> I have an idea that builds on this... just ordered some interesting things off ebay...


Thanks, Bill.

I will be very interested to see what you come up with! :wave:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

Dear Charles, I take my hat off to you!

Cheers, Luke


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

LukeSlingwalker said:


> Dear Charles, I take my hat off to you!
> 
> Cheers, Luke


Just give it a try. With a bit of practice, you can do it ... if an old arthritic fart like me can do it, so can you. :wave:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Longers7 (Feb 18, 2014)

Great shooting, that's a tough target to hit.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Where are the links on how to make this slingshot, it looks pretty cool. Bending nylon dog bones but the handle attachment is what I don't see ?

wll

Found it, it's a wish bone shaped chew toy ...cracks me up, I bet its a pretty good shooter.

I'm heading over to Pet Smart for sure tomorrow ;- )

wll


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Excellent shooting Charles.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

wll said:


> Where are the links on how to make this slingshot, it looks pretty cool. Bending nylon dog bones but the handle attachment is what I don't see ?
> 
> wll
> 
> ...


It seems almost as if the manufacturers WANTED us to use them as slingshots. Just band it up and away you go! By all means, do try one.



NaturalFork said:


> Excellent shooting Charles.


Thanks, NF!!! You have been shooting for quite a while. I'll bet you could do it if you just give it a try.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I kid Charles a lot, but he is one amazing gentleman. I said I wanted to be able to finish in the top 10 next year at the MWST. After seeing Charles shoot the only way that will happen is if only 10 show up. He even shot wrong handed and still hit it. (sorry Charles)


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Tag said:


> I kid Charles a lot, but he is one amazing gentleman. I said I wanted to be able to finish in the top 10 next year at the MWST. After seeing Charles shoot the only way that will happen is if only 10 show up. He even shot wrong handed and still hit it. (sorry Charles)


Tag, Tag ... don't build up my reputation like that! I will never live up to it. Remember ... you were watching me in a mirror ....

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Mirror mirror on the wall who's the best of them all!!!!!!!!! Sorry, I couldn't resist(-: anyway thanks for the video


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Charles said:


> leon13 said:
> 
> 
> > so this brings me in trouble as to speak I am a tailor and i have kind of a different relation with needles and pins,i always treat them right..................lets see ;-)
> ...


Eventually, we get the point.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

My bone is scheduled to arrive tomorrow, by mistake I ordered the larger one ;-( ... but i will see if I like it ....... if not, my secretary has two dogs and I'm sure they would love a gift ;- )

wll


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I am sure the large one will work ... it is mostly my smaller hand size and my desire for it to fit easily in my pocket that dictated my choice.

Cheers ... Charles


----------

